# suche Ratschläge zum Heckenpflanzen



## Goldkäferchen (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo, liebe Teich- und Gartenfreunde
möchte eine neue Hecke am Zaun pflanzen. Sie sollte __ immergrün, pflegeleicht sein und einen guten Sichtschutz bieten. Hatte vorher eine Zypressenhecke, (bläulich),  die aber immer etwas "rupfig" aussah. Bei unserem Sandboden ist das auch nicht so einfach. Jetzt habe ich an Thuja Smaragd gedacht. Was haltet ihr davon, und wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Ich denke, man kann Topfware auch im Sommer pflanzen oder sollte ich lieber bis zum Herbst warten? Freu' mich auf eure Antworten.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ikke (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo Goldkäferchen,
Da gibt es nicht viel Möglichkeit.
Ich würde dir Kirschlorbeer empfehlen.
Am besten Prunus laurocerasus Herbergii diese Sorte ist sehr anspruchslos.
Würde den Boden aber etwas vorbereiten. 
  
Meine Hecke ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt, habe allerdings schon große Pflanzen genommen.


----------



## troll20 (15. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, würde ich lieber heut als morgen das Zeug kompostieren. Mir graut es schon vor dem Herbstschnitt von gut 150m 
Und jünger werden wir auch nicht


----------



## laolamia (15. Juli 2016)

Moin,

Thuja erinnert mich immer an Friedhofshecken......
__ lorbeer finde ich auch schoener, noch besser gefällt mir __ feuerdorn. (früchte sind aber leicht giftig)

gruss marco


----------



## Tanny (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo Goldkäferchen, 

von Kirschlorbeer würde ich DIr abraten, da er für unsere heimische Natur 
eine vergleichsweise nutzlose Pflanze ist. 

Was wirklich toll aussieht und zu Weihnachten auch noch klasse in die Deko passt mit seinen 
roten Beeren UND für unsere heimische Natur sehr viel Wert hat, ist Ilex. 

__ Eibe ginge auch, ist aber hochgiftig. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juli 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Hallo Goldkäferchen,
> 
> von Kirschlorbeer würde ich DIr abraten, da er für unsere heimische Natur
> eine vergleichsweise nutzlose Pflanze ist.
> ...



ist zumindest so nutzlos wie die anderen Prunusarten, Ilex und Taxus

soll heißen, auch beim Kirschlorbeer werden die Blüten von einer Vielzahl von Insekten besucht die dort Pollen und Nektar sammeln. Die eßbaren schwarzen Kirschen werden von vielen Vogel-/Kleinsäuger-I/nsektenarten als Nahrung genutzt. Kleintiere und Vögel nutzen das immergrüne Laub - zumindest bei freiwachsenden Pflanzen - auch gerne als Unterschlupf und Schutz vor Regen/Schnee/kalten __ Winden

MfG Frank


----------



## Muschelschubserin (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo Goldkäferchen, 

bei Kirschlorbeer gibt's ja verschiedene Sorten und wie Frank schon geschrieben hat, auch welche mit Blüten und Beeren.

Was mir persönlich an einer "dichten Loorbeerhecke" nicht gefällt, dass sie so gerupft aussieht, wenn man sie bescheiden muss. Da werden ja viele Blätter "halbiert, es sei denn, man hat nichts besseres vor und schnippelt jeden Zweig einzeln. ...

Wäre eine "lockere" Pflanzung platzmäßig möglich? Oder soll es sehr schnell und richtig blickdicht werden?


----------



## anz111 (15. Juli 2016)

Thujen sind sehr schön und leicht zu pflegen - leider völlig nutzlos für heimische Tier - und Pflanzenwelt.
Ich habe mich deshalb für eine Buchenhecke entschieden.

LG Oliver


----------



## pema (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
Thuja ist ja so eine Geschmackssache...für mich nichts. Irgendwie finde ich diese Hecken tot.
Kirschlorbeer ist als Heckenpflanze sehr schwer zu schneiden. Die großen Blätter sehen nach jedem Schnitt ziemlich mitgenommen aus und werden - wenn sie beim Schnitt durchtrennt werden (und das passiert) schnell braun.
__ Eibe und Ilex finde ich schön...allerdings pickst der Ilex genau so wie der __ Feuerdorn oder die __ Berberitze. Also die Hecke schneiden wollt ich da auch nicht so wirklich.
Ich plädiere immer für die Ligusterhecke. Leicht zu schneiden, blickdicht, wintergrün, blüht, bietet vielen Vögel einen Nistplatz und wenn man sie blühen lässt (also nicht zu früh oder ständig schneidet) auch Insekten und später Vögeln (der Liguster bekommt schwarze Beeren) Nahrung.
http://www.hecken-direkt.de/Immergr...ulgare-Atrovirens--Immergruener-Liguster.html

petra


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo
und vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Thuja erinnert mich auch immer so ein bißchen an Friedhof, aber die Smaragd finde ich ganz hübsch. __ Lorbeer gefällt mir auch, hatten wir mal vor Jahren gepflanzt, ist im Winter erfroren.  Wahrscheinlich wurde die zu schnell "hochgezogen". Mir gefallen auch __ Hortensien, aber im Winter sind die kahl. Naja, da muß man halt Kompromisse machen.
schau'n wir mal...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## laolamia (15. Juli 2016)

ich hab ne "vogelschutzhecke" die ist mittlerweile 6m breit und 3-4m hoch....die ist auch im winter blickdicht 
und im fruehling, sommer, herbst und winter ein vogelparadies...ich hab aber auch viel platz und kein reihenhausgarten .

angefangen hab ich mit dem ng sortiment "voelschutzhecke" das hab ich dann nach und nach mit ablegern erweitert und seit 4 jahren noch einen brombeerwall vorgelagert.
da bleibt auch die katze von den voegeln weg.

gruss marco


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo Marco,
haste mal ein Foto?


----------



## laolamia (15. Juli 2016)

momentan blueht nicht...moment geh mal raus...ist gleich dunkel

erbsstrauch, __ holunder, sanddorn, __ wildrosen, brombeeren, haselnuesse, ebereschen, __ schlehe

           



und hier die nahrungsgrundlage fuer die vogelhecke


----------



## toschbaer (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
habe ja auch so manche Hecke
Jetzt ist mir die Weiden - __ Hartriegel- Rosen - Klematis am liebsten
Und wenn es dann noch endemische ist 

LG
Friedhelm
der auch viele fremde Pflanzen hat


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juli 2016)

toschbaer schrieb:


> Und wenn es dann noch endemische ist



Hi Friedhelm,

endemisch heißt: die Art ist  nur in einem einzigen, streng eingegrenzten Lebensraum vorkommend - also weltweit nur auf einer einzigen Insel, in einem einzigen See, nur auf einem Berg, in einem Fluß, ect vorkommend

was Du meinst ist heimisch - das heißt dann soviel wie im gesamten deutschsprachigen Raum anzutreffende Tiere/Pflanzen - das wären dann welche die frob umrissen zwischen Ostfrankreich - Polen/Slowakei/Siebenbürgen und Dänemark - Wallis,/Graubünden/Norditalien/Österreich zu Hause sind

MfG Frank


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Juli 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> momentan blueht nicht...moment geh mal raus...ist gleich dunkel
> 
> erbsstrauch, __ holunder, sanddorn, __ wildrosen, brombeeren, haselnuesse, ebereschen, __ schlehe
> 
> ...


Hallo Marco,
vielen Dank für die schnellen Bilder, gefällt mir, Deine hecke, aber soviel Platz hab' ich nicht.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Annett (16. Juli 2016)

Wir hatten im alten Garten die Thuja Smaragd und das schöne an ihr ist, dass man sie nur wenig schneiden muss, da sie sehr schmal wächst.
Auf dem neuen Grundstück habe ich mich bewusst für ungiftige Hecken entschieden. Haustiere.....  
So gibt es u.a. eine Rosenhecke (etwas außer Kontrolle die letzten Jahre ) und eine Hainbuchenhecke. Letztere muss man schon so 2-3 x im Jahr schneiden, damit sie nicht zu viel Platz einnimmt. Dafür behält sie im Winter ihr Blätter und gibt so dem Garten etwas Struktur. Die Blätter fallen meist erst im Frühjahr beim Austrieb der neuen Blätter ab. Gebrütet wurde letztes Jahr darin. 
Im alten Garten hatten wir auch so eine. Da sind die neuen Besitzer dann aber nicht richtig dran geblieben und mussten den "Bäumen" erst mal die Kronen absägen.


----------



## Kolja (16. Juli 2016)

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

so eine Hecke aus verschiedenen Sträuchern muss ja nicht zwangsläufig so hoch und breit werden wie bei Marco. Da gibt es doch auch andere Zusammensetzungen. Wie viel Platz hast du denn? Und wie hoch soll sie werden?


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Juli 2016)

Bambushecke. Braust du nicht schneiden. Immer grün.......nur erst mal eine gute Wurzelsperre solltest du machen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo
und vielen Dank für eure Anregungen und Vorschläge! 
Habe mich jetzt für eine Thuja Smaragd- Hecke entschieden. Ist __ immergrün, pflegeleicht und für 5,40 Euronen pro Stück auch nicht sooo teuer.
LG
Goldkäferchen.


----------



## lollo (19. Juli 2016)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Ist __ immergrün, pflegeleicht


Hallo,
und sieht dann nach 20 Jahren trotz regelmäßigem schneiden in einer Breite von 1,20 m + dann so aus.
Ich habe da 60 m von, und beachte die Menge des Grün, dass ist so von allen Seiten so. Letztes Jahr wurden die ersten
5 m entfernt, hier bin ich bei den nächsten 7 m Entfernung des Relikt aus dem vorigen Jahrhundert.


----------



## Tjark (19. Juli 2016)

Hi, 

sehr anschauliches Bild, lollo!
Innen sind diese Hecken tot, was es auch wichtig macht beim schneiden am Ball zu bleiben. Der Vorbesitzer meines Hauses hat das nicht so ernst genommen... Jetzt ist die Hecke über 2m breit und war deutlich über 3m hoch.

Oben kann man sie noch einigermaßen zurück schneiden, das wächst mit Geduld noch einiger Maßen wieder zu, auf eine angenehme Schnitthöhe von 1,80-2,0m hab ich mich aber nicht mehr getraut die runter zu schneiden (ist jetzt ca 2,5m hoch)

Die Breite kann ich vergessen da noch etwas weg zu nehmen. Wenn man da zu viel weg nimmt ist und bleibt die Hecke kahl. Ebenso, wenn zB ein anderer Busch in die Thuja wächst und man den später entfernen möchte. Dann hast du da ein Loch, das kaum wieder zuwachsen wird. Manch einer sagt, dass das in 7-8 Jahren wieder einigermaßen zuwächs. Das mag bei kleinen Schnittfehlern funktionieren, wenn drum herum genug ist, was in die Lücke wachsen kann. Bei größeren Schäden glaube ich da nicht dran, da kenne ich genug Hecken die seit mehr als 10 Jahren kahl sind.

Also schwierig würde ich die Thuja jetzt nicht einstufen, aber man muss ein paar Dinge beachten. Ich würde meine rauswerfen, wenn das nicht so ein Akt wäre. Mal gucken, vielleicht jedes Jahr ein kleines Stück.

Grüße
Tjark


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo Goldkaeferchen! 

Warum hast Du denn eigentlich die Zypressenhecke entfernt? Ich würd die auf jeden Fall der Thuja vorziehen... die Zypresse verzeiht auch mal Trockenphasen, die Thuja eher nicht. Ich hab schon so viele Thujahecken gesehen, wo mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit jede 7. braun bzw tot ist... das passiert bei der Zypresse nicht, die kriegt höchstens mal paar braune Zweige als Alarmsignal, die schneidet man weg und gießt etwas, dann wächst sie munter weiter. Ich habe meine jetzt seit 2009 und bin äußerst zufrieden. Ich habe im Wechsel grüne, bläuliche und die mit den goldenen Spitzen pflanzen lassen, das gibt ein lebendigeres Bild. Von mir aus könnte sie noch etwas langsamer wachsen.... jedenfalls Lücken schließt die sehr gut, wenn ich dort extra nochmal das Wachstum und die Verzweigung durch Schnitt anrege. Sie wachsen auch zuverlässiger an als Thuja, wobei das sicher in erster Linie nicht an der Sorte liegt, sondern daran, wie billig man gekauft hat. Ganz billige Thuja sind gern mal nicht richtig angewurzelt im Topf, und das gibt dann Schwierigkeiten.  Es lohnt also auf jeden Fall in der Baumschule oder Baumarkt der Blick auf den Wurzelballen!

Lg ina


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juli 2016)

Tjark schrieb:


> Dann hast du da ein Loch, das kaum wieder zuwachsen wird. Manch einer sagt, dass das in 7-8 Jahren wieder einigermaßen zuwächs.


Glaube es. Ich habe meine Hecke auf der Seite zum Nachbarn bis an den Stamm zurück geschnitten....Der Vater hatte was von zu breit und .....dann konnte er sich etliche Jahre das braune Elend anschauen. Mit 7-8 Jahren glaube ich kommt man aber nicht hin.
Mit dem Jungen kann ich jetzt besser und nach dem Rückschnitt ist die Seite jetzt fast wieder grün 
 Im Hintergrund sieht man etwas von der Hecke von unserer Seite.
Ich lasse alle 10-15 m einen Baum hoch wachsen damit es nicht nur eine grüne Mauer ist.......
Lange dauert es aber wohl nicht mehr dann ist die mir Über.


----------



## Tjark (19. Juli 2016)

Moin Totto,

Ok glaube ich dir 
Ich kenne aber Hecken da hat es nicht geklappt, von daher würde ich nicht darauf wetten wollen...Wie viel Jahre sind denn "etliche"?

Muss man dann halt wissen ob man sich das im Zweifelsfall auch selbst angucken mag, mit einer breiten Hecke lebt, oder alles wieder raus reist...

Aber noch ist die Hecke von Goldkäferchen ja nicht gepflanzt, von daher war das ja auch nur als Denkanstoß von mir zu verstehen.

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juli 2016)

Tjark schrieb:


> Wie viel Jahre sind denn "etliche"?


Puh, ich möchte tippen das war einige Jahre vor der Geburt der Kinder und die werden im Sommer 11


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo Goldkäferchen,
Anetts Tipp mit der Hainbuchenhecke finde ich gut, ich hab' selber eine. Allerdings ist das Schneiden etwas aufwändiger (per Schere die Triebe einzeln). Geduldige Menschen können bis Ende August mit dem Schnitt warten (dann gibt es aber bereits +30 cm lange Triebe). Einen Rückschnitt verträgt die __ Hainbuche, allerdings wird das keine schmale Hecke. Da ist Buche die bessere Wahl.
Ich staune ja, dass Liguster noch nicht genannt wurde. Der ist wie die Hainbuche sehr robust, und läßt sich per Heckenschere schneiden. Rückschnitt geht auch. Im Gegensatz zu Thuja und Co kann man solche Hecken auch gut aufbauen. Je eher man schneidet (und je öfter), desto besser verzweigt er, und man hat eine auch unten dichte Hecke, und vor allen Dingen eine langsam wachsende (dank der tiefen Verzweigung auf Endhöhe - ich würde das "künstliches Vergreisen" nennen).
Ebenso gefallen mir Eiben. Das wäre doch die wahre Thuja-Alternative, die auch aus dem Holz wieder austreibt.


----------



## lollo (20. Juli 2016)

Tjark schrieb:


> was es auch wichtig macht beim schneiden am Ball zu bleiben.


Hallo Tjark,
so ist es, bei der gezeigten wurde das auch akurat jedes Jahr gemacht, aber irgend wann ist auch das Leben einer Pflanze zu Ende.
Das Einkürzen habe ich auch einmal vollzogen, und konnte es aus einem oberen Fenster einsehen, besser ist es wenn man dann nur Paterre wohnt, 
oder man muß nicht von oben drauf schauen.
Ich persönlich würde mir keine Thuja mehr als Hecke setzen, denn wie schon erwähnt nimmt sie Dauerschatten oder zu dicht gepflanzt
sehr übel.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (20. Juli 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Hallo Goldkaeferchen!
> 
> Warum hast Du denn eigentlich die Zypressenhecke entfernt? Ich würd die auf jeden Fall der Thuja vorziehen... die Zypresse verzeiht auch mal Trockenphasen, die Thuja eher nicht. Ich hab schon so viele Thujahecken gesehen, wo mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit jede 7. braun bzw tot ist... das passiert bei der Zypresse nicht, die kriegt höchstens mal paar braune Zweige als Alarmsignal, die schneidet man weg und gießt etwas, dann wächst sie munter weiter. Ich habe meine jetzt seit 2009 und bin äußerst zufrieden. Ich habe im Wechsel grüne, bläuliche und die mit den goldenen Spitzen pflanzen lassen, das gibt ein lebendigeres Bild. Von mir aus könnte sie noch etwas langsamer wachsen.... jedenfalls Lücken schließt die sehr gut, wenn ich dort extra nochmal das Wachstum und die Verzweigung durch Schnitt anrege. Sie wachsen auch zuverlässiger an als Thuja, wobei das sicher in erster Linie nicht an der Sorte liegt, sondern daran, wie billig man gekauft hat. Ganz billige Thuja sind gern mal nicht richtig angewurzelt im Topf, und das gibt dann Schwierigkeiten.  Es lohnt also auf jeden Fall in der Baumschule oder Baumarkt der Blick auf den Wurzelballen!
> 
> Lg ina


Hallo, Ina
Bei mir ist es gerade umgekehrt, habe auch schon eine Thuja-Hecke, ohne Ausfälle gewachsen, steht jetzt auch schon 20 Jahre und sieht ohne übermäßige Pflege (Schneiden) gut aus. Bei der Zypressenhecke hatte ich jedes Jahr (seit 7 Jahren) immer wieder tote Bäume, habe immer wieder nachgepflanzt, bis ich es jetzt leid wurde! Vielleicht liegt es auch an unserem Sandboden, der zwar mit Kompost und Pflanzerde verbessert wird, aber nach ein paar Jahren kommt wieder der märkische Sand durch.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juli 2016)

Okay das ist natürlich schade! Bei uns ist Lehmboden, die wächst sehr kräftig. Der Gartenbauer damals hatte es gut mit meinem Geldbeutel gemeint und nur eine 1,60-1,80 m hohe Zypresse auf einen Meter gepflanzt. Das Zuwachsen der Zwischenräume dauerte mir zulange, daher habe ich an den Stellen, wo Einblick in den Garten genommen werden konnte, noch je eine kleinere dazwischen gesetzt (die gabs in der Höhe nur in der Baumschule auf Bestellung, aber im Baumarkt vorrätig nur so um 1,20 m Höhe).  Davon ist mir auch mal eine eingegangen wegen zuwenig bewässerung am Anfang, sicher hatte die beim Kauf auch keinen ordentlichen Wurzelballen. Ansonsten sind die Triebe immer sehr kräftig mit Lehmboden.

Aber Thuja.....ick weeß nich......nimm lieber Liguster!

Lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
hier mal ein paar Fotos von der alten Thuja Smaragd-Hecke. 
Ich find' die sehr schön.


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo Goldkäferchen,
ich teile Deine Bewunderung für die Thujas. Die Pflanzen erinneren mich an eine prähistorische Flora, da fehlt nur noch ein Dinosaurier-Kopf, der aus der Hecke schaut . Alle anderen Pflanzen sind da eher "normal", und selbst __ Eibe/Wacholder und Co. sehen schon deutlich anders aus.
Sollte der Preis für Alternativen ein Argument sein, so kannst Du im Forum nach angewurzelten Stecklingen fragen, vielleicht klappt das. 
Den Planeten und die Insektenvielfalt werden wir mit Deiner Wahl nicht beeinflussen, da bedarf es anderer Änderungen, um die derzeitigen Vorgänge rückgängig zu machen. Darum rate ich Dir, die Pflanze Deiner Wahl zu nehmen. Der wirst Du auch mehr Pflege angedeihen lassen, als einer zweiten Wahl. Und gerade eine Hecke ist nicht nur pflegeintensiv, sondern auch empfindlich gegenüber vielen Faktoren. Letzten Endes soll diese in einer "künstlichen Wuchsform" auf Dauer gehalten werden.


----------



## ina1912 (23. Juli 2016)

Hast Du noch Bilder von der alten Hecke und von dem Standort, wo die neue hin soll? So richtig __ blicke ich nämlich nicht durch, wo bei Dir Zypresse war und wo immernoch Thuja steht, und wo Du warum was ausgebuddelt hast...

Lg ina


----------



## Annett (23. Juli 2016)

Man kann die Thuja Smaragd nicht mit den normalen, sehr wüchsigen Thujas vergleichen.
Ja, es ist eine thuja. Und nein, die wird im Leben keine 1,5 m breit!!  Es gibt hier in der Umgebung eine Hecke, die ich seit 2002 regelmäßig sehe, damals war die schon locker 2 m hoch. Auch die ist schmal geblieben. Nur hatte sie irgendwann locker 4-5 m Höhe. 
Wegen der Pferde haben wir keine thuja auf dem Grundstück, dafür die Nachbarn direkt an der Grenze. Was da immer wieder in der Wiese liegt und von mir abgesammelt wird, weil giftig....
Dafür haben wir als Sichtschutz ungiftige Pflanzen gesetzt, die ähnlich wie thuja aussehen. Namen habe ich leider vergessen. Sie sind extrem wüchsig und wir müssen da unbedingt mal Hand anlegen, bevor die Nachbarn sauer werden.

Was ist so kompliziert am Schnitt einer Hainbuchenhecke?  Schere raus und los.... Die steckt das problemlos weg. Nur oben ist es für mich schwierig. Das hatten wir im Winter gut mit dem Traktor gelöst, aber aktuell ist das ohne Fahrer keine Lösung.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo,


ina1912 schrieb:


> Hast Du noch Bilder von der alten Hecke und von dem Standort, wo die neue hin soll? So richtig __ blicke ich nämlich nicht durch, wo bei Dir Zypresse war und wo immernoch Thuja steht, und wo Du warum was ausgebuddelt hast...
> 
> Lg ina


Ja, das ist auch nicht so übersichtlich, weil wir einige Hecken haben. Den "Rest " von der alten Zypressenhecke siehst Du auf dem 1. Bild.
Darunter die neu gepflanzte Thuja Smaragd-Hecke, wo vorher die alte Zypressenhecke stand, von der ich aber leider kein Bild habe. Für die Vögelchen und Insekten habe ich auf der anderen Seite eine Brautspierhecke. Also für jeden was....... und vielleicht stellt sich ja auch noch ein Dinosaurier ein, der dann durch die Thujas guckt! 

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## laolamia (24. Juli 2016)

der schoene zaun ....


----------

